# KOTOR 2 crashes



## gvjh (Jun 6, 2006)

After installing KOTOR 2, I run the game. I go through the menu screens and watch the first movie. Then, however, the screen remains blank (black) while music is playing. About 45 seconds later, a message box pops up saying that KOTOR 2 has to close. My computer is well within the system requirements (2.8 GHz Pentium D, 1 GB RAM, etc) with the exception of my 'graphics card' (really an IGP), but that has been offically supported since the latest patch, which I have already installed. I have all the latest drivers and the latest DirectX 9 build.


----------



## gvjh (Jun 6, 2006)

anybody? i have a intel gma 950


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have this EXACT same problem. My game is updated and everything.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

gvjh said:


> After installing KOTOR 2, I run the game. I go through the menu screens and watch the first movie. Then, however, the screen remains blank (black) while music is playing. About 45 seconds later, a message box pops up saying that KOTOR 2 has to close. My computer is well within the system requirements (2.8 GHz Pentium D, 1 GB RAM, etc) with the exception of my 'graphics card' (really an IGP), but that has been offically supported since the latest patch, which I have already installed. I have all the latest drivers and the latest DirectX 9 build.


Hi there, this might help you: http://forums.lucasarts.com/thread.jspa?threadID=29541&tstart=0

:up:


----------



## gvjh (Jun 6, 2006)

thx...but lol it's not an ati card


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

oh.... it's an intel. I have an Intel also, I posted a message on the Lucas Arts support forum and I hope I get a response.


----------

